# 6 months difference...so angry and upset.



## TheHairyOne (16 June 2013)

This is a story of how you never really know people, and you try and do everything right, and sometimes it's just not enough.

This is our lovely boy on 19th January 2013, the day we dropped him off at his new home.







This is our lovely boy on 13 June 2013 when someone posted this to facebook.







Heartbroken doesn't even begin to cover it. 

Today we purchased him back, picked him up and took him home where he'll get as much TLC and time as he needs.

Will be a while before he looks like this again. 







Devasted that we honestly thought we'd found him a great home, who kept us updated often on him...shows just how wrong you can be.  Thankfull we were able to buy him back.  Lesson learnt. Once you've sold you loose control.


----------



## honetpot (16 June 2013)

This is just so sad


----------



## AmyHack (16 June 2013)

This brings tears to my eyes, so glad you got him back. Xxx


----------



## Luci07 (16 June 2013)

Flipping heck..you must have been devastated.. And even worse that you drop a horse off in good condition in winter and he looks that poor in summer. Here's hoping you get him back up..what are your plans once he has returned to his former glory?


----------



## GreyCloud (16 June 2013)

So awful


----------



## Beausmate (16 June 2013)

WTF happened there?  Could they not be arsed to feed him or something?

People like that need shooting.

Glad you got him back, poor horse.


----------



## DabDab (16 June 2013)

Oh gosh that would break my heart - so glad you were able to buy him back


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 June 2013)

Words fail me. So glad you were able to get your boy back though.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (16 June 2013)

So glad you were able to get him back... I can't even begin to imagine how you felt when you saw that picture, or how you felt when you brought him home and watched him tucking into his first decent meal in a while. 
Hugs to you xx


----------



## Venevidivici (16 June 2013)

Fantastic that you got him back. And from that 2nd pic,looks in the nick of time too...
Hope he recovers quickly


----------



## Gypley (16 June 2013)

Good god !! That's awful! At least they sold and he's in the best place!


----------



## sophiebailey (16 June 2013)

What was their excuse?? 

So glad you've got him back, a happy ending for a beautiful horse xxx


----------



## mulledwhine (16 June 2013)

the same happened to my old boy 

I really have no words


----------



## Jnhuk (16 June 2013)

So glad you have got him back. What a heartbreak for you and hope your lad recovers from the last six months quickly. Hugs to you and your boy must have been so pleased to see you and come home.

I can remember as a teenager, the lady whose yard I helped out and who taught me to ride, said she never sold a horse on - loaned it yes or pts. I always thought that harsh about the pts and it took me several years to understand why she said what she did but as you said, that way she did not loose control of her horses.

Why is finding a good home sometimes is such a lottery these days? Despite the promises/updates/etc....


----------



## Twinkley Lights (16 June 2013)

Hell that's bad - so glad he is back with you *astard*s


----------



## Ceriann (16 June 2013)

That's horrendous!  What did they have to say for themselves when you caught up with them and got him back?  He is very lucky to have you and that you care enough to follow him up and get him back.  Please let us know how he gets on.


----------



## pogface (16 June 2013)

God that's made me go cold. 

So so pleased you bought him back. Please let us know how he gets on xxxx


----------



## spottyfilly (16 June 2013)

Poor thing  same thing happened to my tb. He went on lwtb to a trekking centre and someone posted an awful picture and i drove straight over there It broke my heart. He had only been there 6 weeks and he was a hatrack


----------



## Keenjean (16 June 2013)

God that must have broken your heart to see. You must feel so pleased you've been able to buy him back and bring him home. It amazes me how people let horses get like that and to think that picture was put on facebook! What are your plans for getting him back to his former gorgeous glory? Might be worth calling a feed company to advise you about what/how much/how often to feed him so that you maximise the efficiency of your feed buying. Keep us updated, I'm sure it'll be amazing what a month of good food, good grooming and oodles of love can do!


----------



## Kelly1982 (16 June 2013)

I'm actually in shock!! That is awful!!! So glad you have him back, hope he is on the mend soon xx


----------



## Tickles (16 June 2013)

Flipping heck.

You see a lot of these posts and sort of 'take the point but don't think too much of it'.

This is appalling.

So sorry for your horse.

I wish you the very best in getting him back in shape.

Sure you'll get lots of advice on here about how to feed back up sensibly - given the state he is in though probably worth getting him checked over by a vet too though to check for any underlying (or caused by starvation) health issues.

If they have, or are likely to have in future, any other animals would suggest this is a situation that needs reporting too. It is these extreme cases organisations like the RSPCA are for.


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (16 June 2013)

My mouth fell open at the second photo. I hope he flourishes now he is back at home with you, I am sure he will xx


----------



## TheHairyOne (16 June 2013)

I saw the 'after' pic sat at my desk at work, I actually felt physically sick and had to try very hard not to cry right there and then.

No excuses really, least none that are worth repeating.  My sister was the one who listened to them whilst I marched off with him down the road straight from the yard.  We didn't want to risk driving in with the horse box so loaded him in a layby.

He'll eat for a long while, then he'll be brought back into work.  

We'll get a sharer for him from our place if we can I think.  We missed him anyway, had him 4 years.  He's only 13.

So sorry it's happened to others, I mean you read about it, here and other places, which is why we tried to be so very, very careful. Wasn't enough.


----------



## Kenzo (16 June 2013)

Oh gosh what a shock that must of been, thank god you git him back, apart from the obvious from what can be seen on the photo (weight and muscle loss, poor condition etc ) what else did you find? is that a skin condition or caked on mud and what looks to be stable stains?


----------



## mulledwhine (16 June 2013)

I reported my case ...... Nothing 

So not always the case sadly 

Good advise though


----------



## chesnut90 (16 June 2013)

Really welled up when I saw this....can't imagine how u must be feeling but he's home now. 

Just awful


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 June 2013)

At least he is back with you now, poor boy...how old is he??


----------



## Sharonr (16 June 2013)

Oh my god!!

I am shocked by that photo!! From what was a healthy gorgeous boy to that! 

Thank god you got him back and hope to see photo's of him back to his healthy self in due course.


----------



## E13 (16 June 2013)

That is disgusting - thank god you were able to get him back. He must be pleased to see you too! What excuses did they give?!


----------



## DJ (16 June 2013)

TheHairyOne said:








Click to expand...


Just a quick word of warning too, the tree he is reaching for here in this photo looks to me like an oak tree, if this is the case the new shoots/buds/new leaves (and acorns, but thankfully the wrong time of the year for those) contain tannins and these are poisonous to horses. In an already emaciated state they *could* have affected his liver so please do bear that in mid if he has the squits/ struggles putting weight back on.

http://www.cherokeeanimalclinic.com/equine_toxicplants.htm

http://www.horseweb-uk.com/features/plantmain.htm#o


Oak (Quercus Spp)
Poisoning by oak is usually seasonal, being most common in spring when the young buds or leaves are eaten and the autumn when the acorns are eaten. Oak leaves and acorns contain tannic acid which is poisonous to horses and though eating a small number of leaves or acorns is almost certainly harmless, they can also be addictive, and once a horse has acquired a taste for them they can actively search them out. Also some animals seem to be more suseptible to oak poisoning than others with individual animals having different levels of tolerance.
Oak poisoning causes gastroenteritis and kidney damage.
Symptoms include:

lack of appetite
staring coat
constipation followed by diarrhoea which may be bloodstained
abdominal pain
depression
blood in urine
There is no antidote. The horse is treated with drugs to reduce the pain and control the diarrhoea, antibiotics may be prescribed.
Prevention
In general it is best to restrict the access of horses to acorns, particularly if other food is scarce,or else pick up the fallen acorns at least once a day - although this method is time-consuming and less effective as most horses will still find some. The best thing to do is fence off oak trees - either permanently or with electric fencing.


So glad you`ve got him home ....... it`s just heartbreaking


----------



## mulledwhine (17 June 2013)

I think he was eating those in desperation.


----------



## Spring Feather (17 June 2013)

I'm very pleased you have him back now.  That's just unacceptable; did they have an excuse for why he is like this now?  Anyway a couple of months proper feeding and you should have your old boy back again.


----------



## pootleperkin (17 June 2013)

Thank god you managed to get him - did you just march in with the money and say you were taking him or reporting them?


----------



## LaurenB (17 June 2013)

How awful :-(


----------



## trottingon (17 June 2013)

WHAT THE FFFFFF&#128563;
That's horrendous, poor horse!
Just be happy you found out about him (in time) and be grateful you got  him back in one piece, I'm sure he realises how lucky he is&#128512;


----------



## Circe (17 June 2013)

God, that is absolutely terrible, he's so lucky you managed to get him back.
Have you reported them? What reason did they give for him looking so bad?
I really struggle to understand some people sometimes.

If he was mine, I'd get him checked by a vet to make sure there isn't anything physical going on, also to get some advice on feeding him up. Maybe contact one of the horse welfare charities and get their advice on feeding again.
Kx


----------



## livingthedream (17 June 2013)

Poor boy. This photo shocked me. 
I'm so pleased you have him back
Look forward to seeing him back to his old self. Xx


----------



## merrymeasure (17 June 2013)

Dear God, that is horrendous! That second photo is shocking! The poor boy! Thank goodness you have him back! How can ANYONE allow a horse to get in that state in 6 months! Did they not feed him? Please keep us updated of his progress. That made my blood run cold when I saw that. Wishing you both well xx


----------



## Mia&Vin (17 June 2013)

the exact same thing happened to me when I loaned my horse to some well known local showjumpers. I just cried when I got him back he was so bad but it didnt take long for him to put weight on again


----------



## kiteman0 (17 June 2013)

That's awfull.
I sold a hunting fit horse to a girl who promised him everything. 
3 months later i went to see him and the state of him brought tears to my eyes. They should be reported.


----------



## Ali27 (17 June 2013)

That is absolutely awful! I just don't understand some people! So glad you could buy him back! That is why I would never sell any of mine! I would be too worried about what happened to them! My daughter's outgrown pony is on loan to my old yard in Swindon who I trust 100 percent!


----------



## POLLDARK (17 June 2013)

This is so awful & what I fear the most should I be forced, by whatever circumstance, to part with my boys. It's not an isolated case & has firmed up my feeling that I should PTS my boys, should I no longer be able to keep them, & know that they would NEVER suffer hunger, pain or brutality. 
I do hope your boy soon recovers & good for you for keeping him in your thoughts. Hugs for you both.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (17 June 2013)

People who do this should be prosecuted and banned from keeping animals. He looks lovely and do hope you are able to get him back to how he was. Are you going to get the vet to check him over? Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2013)

Shocking.  Im sure you've reported it. But if not - do.


----------



## Clodagh (17 June 2013)

I'm so glad you got him back, poor boy.


----------



## helbe (17 June 2013)

Please report this,it may protect another horse which may be bought by them with the money you just gave them for him! BHS welfare are very good. So sorry he went through that.


----------



## 3Beasties (17 June 2013)

That is awful, poor chap


----------



## nativepony (17 June 2013)

Oh my goodness, that is so sad. Poor boy. So glad you've got him back again - what on earth would make someone do that??? Beyond belief


----------



## Spotsrock (17 June 2013)

So pleased you got him home. I second a vet check when he'd had time to settle. If your concerned about the oak I'd pop hom on some milk whistle liquid. D and h do a good one. It's proper cheap and my mate had liver failure 18 months ago. Vet pit her on it and she's good as new. Horses fix huni and you have time to fix him now. We'll done getting him back and not knocking the other owner into next week, very dignified for your boy. Please prosecute. The next horse they buy may bot have an old owner as focussed as you or may have one who sells to move abroad or simply can't afford to buy back.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (17 June 2013)

Absolutely appaling, just appaling.

I would be interested to hear their excuses- however silly!!

Just awful.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 June 2013)

Hope these people realise that they are not able to look after a horse and don't get another one. So glad you got him back and he can now be treated properly. Please keep posting on his progress it would be good to see him on the mend.


----------



## MrsB (17 June 2013)

Jesus Christ and all that is Holy - I feel sick to the core having seen this.  I know of a woman in Kent (surprise surprise, a dealer) who has actually SOLD a horse in such a condition like this.  It is utterly disgusting and foul, sickening and vile abuse.

I am so glad that you got your boy back - I cannot imagine how you felt, heart-breaking and soul destroying.  At least now you know he is back in your loving care and safety where he can recover and regain his strength and beauty.

Report this abuser - they don't deserve to look after a flea, let alone any other creature.

Shared on Epona Stars where you can name this person if you wish to alert anyone else to their despicable and disgusting behaviour.


----------



## HBM1 (17 June 2013)

I hope you got him back at a huge discount with a threat of taking them through the welfare channels.  I would be heartbroken if that happened to one of mine.

I am at a loss though as to why they bought a horse, if they clearly had no intention of looking after him?  Just shocking.


----------



## hnmisty (17 June 2013)

That's awful, you must be so relieved you were able to get him back. Can't imagine how heartbroken you must have been to discover him in that condition.

I haven't read all the replies, so apologies if you've already answered this, but what happened? Did they just not bother to feed him, or what?


----------



## stencilface (17 June 2013)

Well done for getting him back, poor boy 

I think tbh if you have some good grass, which (well ours anyway) is really coming through now after the late start) you'll start to notice a change pretty quickly in his condition and demeanour (I'm guessing he might be a little under the weather?).  Look forward to update pics in a month or so


----------



## _GG_ (17 June 2013)

Oh good lord...I am soooo glad for you and your lovely boy that you were able to get him back. 

Slow and steady with feeding him up and nothing too rich...his organs won't be in the best of health so too much too soon in terms of protein, vitamins and nutrients will mean wastage and overload of the system. Good quality grass, hay and a suitable feed will see incredible results in no time. A quick call to a nutritionist will get you on the right feed.

Good luck and thank goodness you saw the picture.

Very telling bless him that his clip is still visible.


----------



## Wagtail (17 June 2013)

This just illustrates why I think selling is worse than loaning in terms of not really knowing what will happen to your horse. Yet people warn against loaning horses, but warnings against selling are hardly ever given. At least when you loan you CAN definitely get your horse back so long as you are careful and do regular checks.

OP I am so sorry for what you and your poor horse have been through. So pleased you were able and willing to purchase him back. It must have been just terrible.


----------



## cblover (17 June 2013)

Dear god, I feel physically sick so hell alone knows what you must be feeling.  You poor thing, big hugs.  You tried to do your best and its all anyone can ask.  I'm afraid I would be very angry and faced with these so called horse lovers I'd do damage! GRRRR!

You did the right thing and got your boy back......he's safe now. Good luck with him and keep us posted. x


----------



## Archangel (17 June 2013)

Thank goodness you saw the photo on FB and were able to launch a rescue mission.  Some people should be shot, I know it was a tough winter but they only had the horse barely six months.  Jesus wept.


----------



## alwaysbroke (17 June 2013)

Words fail me, how anyone can let a horse who is fit and well get into a state like this?

So pleased you managed to get him back hope he recovers very quickly, let us know how he progresses.


----------



## Armas (17 June 2013)

Why would any one let that happen to such a beautiful horse. I am shocked and appalled at this. What reason did they give if any have you reported them ?
I am so glad that you managed to rescue him.
Do please keep us update.


----------



## Merrymoles (17 June 2013)

Second Amymay - report them now. I accept there may be some underlying medical reason but he just looks like a very hungry horse to me, reaching for anything to eat.
Well done on buying him back and please let us know how he goes on.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (17 June 2013)

Oh my God!!! 
I'm so glad you bought him back, no doubt you'll get him looking swell in no time


----------



## MissCandy (17 June 2013)

That is heartbreaking, there is NO excuse to let a healthy horse get in that state within 6 months!

I hope your boy makes a full recovery.  You must be so grateful that you managed to get him back.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (17 June 2013)

Disgraceful.  I hope the people who did this are ashamed of themselves, but sadly I think they'll just be in denial about it.

I'm so pleased that you were able to get him back, please keep us updated on how he progresses.


----------



## ponypilotmum (17 June 2013)

Please please report this, and keep all vets notes and photos, receipts etc. You need to cover your own backside if a member of public sees the horse and reports you. This was advice given to me by welfare charity after I had one return to my care in an emaciated state. 

With some good ole' dr green and TLC he'll soon be back to health, mine took just under a year, and is now fighting fit - barring ongoing health problems not related to the neglect. I found feeding little but often and slowly introducing micronised linseed let him put weight on gently. I thought we would ahve to have him PTS, but he's now just began teaching a little girl to ride and is loving life. Welfare charity, who once contacted, gave me endless advice and support along the way.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (17 June 2013)

Yes! Definitely report!!
Utterly disgusting! Poor love


----------



## Elsiecat (17 June 2013)

Oh dear god! 
Poor poor baby. 
Thank god he's back with you.


----------



## weesophz (17 June 2013)

jesus wept. poor boy, were they just not feeding him at all or something?! i bet he was so happy to see you. hope he's back to himself soon


----------



## ChestnutTinker (17 June 2013)

I just don't understand how anybody would let an animal get in this state - truely sickening!


----------



## GeorgeyGal (17 June 2013)

Thank god he is back with you. So they put that photo up on Facebook, why? Surely anyone can see that poor horse is emaciated. Or did someone else put it up to show how bad he was in the hopes something would be done? Either way I hope they don't buy another and have been reported.


----------



## Worried1 (17 June 2013)

I am so glad you got him back and I hope you have reported said person.

We found ourselves in an identical situation having sold Diva, what made it worse we the reason who did it to her is an 'international rider and trainer who regularly advertises spouting about their knowledge and credentials...'

I made sure I told EVERYONE what she had done and still do! Fair to say people were shocked when I told them. Word of mouth is a powerful tool.

I cried my eyes out for days so can know exactly how you are feeling. The good news is that within a couple of weeks the difference was noticeable and within two months she was looking close to normal and within 4 months she was in foal and we never looked back. 

She will never leave us again.

Big hugs x


----------



## Mypinkpony (17 June 2013)

I had this horse on loan for a year from the hairy one and her sister, and i have to say he is such a good dooer, one haynet a night with a bit of morning hay and a couple of small feeds and the boy looked like this! he always looked like this and was never a problem to feed...summer or winter! 















There is no excuse to how he became like that, pure neglet to one of the sweetest horses ever, its just a disgrace! I too was fooled by her thinking that he had found such a lovely home and was so happy....until i saw that picture which i think set every member of my yard into tears! Thank god he's got his good mums who were willing to buy him back again! He's a lucky lad!


----------



## Alex McG (17 June 2013)

I am so sorry about your horse. Hope he gets better!


----------



## nix123 (17 June 2013)

OMG OMG  Just soo glad you found his picture. Upwards and onwards he can only get better now he's back with you both. I can pop round and strangle the woman for you if you want, somehow i think there may be a huge queue behind me too. Bless him.


----------



## russianhorse (17 June 2013)

OMG that is horrendous 

Your poor boy, how could anyone just stand there and watch the cruelty - I'm so so so pleased you've got him back - I hope he recovers well

The people you got him back off should be strung up

Out of interest, who posted the picture that alerted you to the cruelty - surely not them?


----------



## Mypinkpony (17 June 2013)

russianhorse said:



			OMG that is horrendous 

Your poor boy, how could anyone just stand there and watch the cruelty - I'm so so so pleased you've got him back - I hope he recovers well

The people you got him back off should be strung up

Out of interest, who posted the picture that alerted you to the cruelty - surely not them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes them.... on facebook with a delightful caption saying 'thought we left a grey horse in our field not a brown giaffe!'

I was immediatly on the phone, still in shock, to his past owner who was already on the case!


----------



## russianhorse (17 June 2013)

Jeepers - I can't believe they thought it was okay to post a picture of him in that condition. The gall of them :0

I hope to God they are prosecuted from an inch of their lives and banned forever from keeping horses

Shocking


----------



## pip6 (17 June 2013)

Thank heavens they were stupid enough to post the photo, it alerted you to his plight. Good luck with sorting him out.


----------



## GeorgeyGal (17 June 2013)

How ignorant! You can count every rib and yet they didn't see an issue....


----------



## MrsB (17 June 2013)

"Yes them.... on facebook with a delightful caption saying 'thought we left a grey horse in our field not a brown giraffe!'"

Totally unbelievable - that they would actually try and make a joke of this poor boy's condition, unforgiveable and vile. 

You have plenty of support over at Epona with a few comments also.  Please keep us updated with your beautiful boy's progress and thank God you got to him in time...

Why are some people just so utterly disgusting?!?  At what point to they say to themselves that treating any living thing like that is justifiable?


----------



## Coblover63 (17 June 2013)

Shocking!  Did the other owner make any comment as to WHY he's so malnourished?


----------



## GeorgeyGal (17 June 2013)

Please say they have been reported and named and shamed in the area.


----------



## putasocinit (17 June 2013)

I hope you have hung, slung and quartered them, please do report it.


----------



## FairyLights (17 June 2013)

Thank goodness you have got him back.


----------



## RutlandH2O (17 June 2013)

While typing this with weepy eyes, I can only imagine how you feel. Please, please report the people who did this to your horse. Take lots of photos, keep vet reports and bills in duplicate, retain all your feed and supplement receipts. These horrific incidents are either happening with more frequency, or they are being reported to the wider public through social media. My horses have forever homes, or will be pts in the event of my death, because of increasing horror stories such as yours. You have my heartfelt sympathy and wishes for a successful rehabilitation of your lovely boy.


----------



## Clare85 (17 June 2013)

Poor boy, What despicable people to have let him down so much! Thank goodness he is back in loving hands. I'm sure he will go from strength to strength with you. Good luck with his recovery. Would be lovely to hear how he's doing in a few weeks.


----------



## Tinsel Town (17 June 2013)

omg  poor thing, no wonder your so upset, thank god you were able to get him back


----------



## Goldenstar (17 June 2013)

Lucky lucky boy to have a former owner to get him out of trouble .


----------



## Amaranta (17 June 2013)

OMG!  Poor poor horse, so very glad you got him back!

How anyone could think this was acceptable is beyond me, and they must have done to post the picture on FB.

Report the moronic twunks!


----------



## cavalo branco (17 June 2013)

GGGRRRRRR!! How can anyone neglect their horse so badly?? He looks such a kind, gentle boy as well, I feel quite tearful seeing that photo.I'm so glad that you are able to take care of him again and wish you the very best of luck. As for having to buy him back - cheek!!


----------



## Tobiano (17 June 2013)

Oh My God. I exclaimed out loud seeing that second photo.  Thank heavens you were able to rescue him.  Poor boy.  Cannot imagine how you are feeling. Like others, I am seriously wondering whether I could ever bring myself to sell another horse.

These people should rot in hell.


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 June 2013)

so very glad you have got him back, can't comprehend how someone can let a horse get that way at this time of year, i had to check 3 times to make sure I'd read the dates right! just showed the pics to my hubby and his words were, 'wtf! that is neglect pure and simple, even a dumbass like me can see that' ! (he likes horses but is not 'horsey' )  report them or at least name and shame on Epona's page.x


----------



## tabithakat64 (17 June 2013)

How sad  Poor horse.

Would like to see a mud free photo and update when you get the poor boy home.


----------



## Jill Crewe (17 June 2013)

this is awful. all that damage in just six months  what on earth goes on in people's heads?

thank goodness you were able to rescue him, horrible vile people.

wishing him a speedy recovery, please keep us updated with his progress, can't wait to see him looking happy again


----------



## teabiscuit (17 June 2013)

Words fail me. I got one back from loan who was scary thin but not that bad. Wishing him a speedy and full recovery. I won't post what I think of people who are capable of such an atrocity.


----------



## Tash88 (17 June 2013)

Horrendous, thank God you saw that photo and got him back though. I'd be reporting them to world horse welfare - do you know if they have any other horses or animals? I'd be concerned about the state of any animal or child in their care to be honest. 

Good luck with rehabilitating him and I hope he feels better soon, would love to see an update in due course.


----------



## kerrieberry2 (17 June 2013)

that is absolutely hideous!  the poor little man!  So pleased that you managed to get him back!

some people make me so sick! 

Its things like this that make me more and more sure that I could never sell or even loan out my horses!  what the hell is wrong with people!

So glad you saw the pic and have got him back!!


----------



## Marydoll (17 June 2013)

I am so sorry for your poor horse, and so glad that you got him back, some people are just the scum of the earth


----------



## Luci07 (17 June 2013)

Stating the obvious but...need to say....this is an exception not the rule thank heavens or no one would ever sell on or be able to buy! Not every horse that's sold on ends up in such a state.

It is horrendous and even more scary, the owners felt their care was justified.  Now that is awful.


----------



## stargirl88 (17 June 2013)

good lord 

Owners worst nightmare. So pleased you got him back, some old owners are never so lucky x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 June 2013)

What the heck did they say? I think I'd have punched them


----------



## MagicMelon (17 June 2013)

That's really sad OP. Out of interest, how did you go about getting him back?  I'd have gone nuts at the new owners, I don't know how I'd be nice enough to them to get them to sell him back to me!!


----------



## racebuddy (17 June 2013)

Words cannot even describe it , glad you have manged to get him back keep us updated on his progress x x


----------



## dalesponydiva (17 June 2013)

This is what happened to my friend's two horses when they went out on loan. They "seemed" to be fantastic people but as they were 180 miles away it wasn't easy to get there and back in a day. We did visit and check them out beforehand.  Everytime friend phoned to ask how the horses were the people said they were fine and very happy. Tried several times to get to see them and people kept saying they were busy on this day or that weekend and came up with every excuse imaginable. Eventually we just drove there and were so upset at the state of the horses that arrangements were made within days to get them back home. Sadly whilst the physical condition of the big horse improved the mental damage persisted and eventually had to be PTS as he had become dangerous to be with let alone ride.  We thought we had done everything right in checking these people but were sadly proved wrong.
Hugs to you and your boy and so pleased you have him got him home.


----------



## maxapple (17 June 2013)

How awful  

Thank goodness you have him back home with you - he's a lucky boy that you found him again. Fingers crossed your lovely boy makes a speedy return to health. He is so handsome in your earlier pictures xx


----------



## Rachellouise1 (17 June 2013)

I'm shocked at the picture and its not my horse, please keep us updated. Fingers crossed u bought him back in the nick of time xxx


----------



## SadKen (17 June 2013)

Poor chap. He looks like such a kind soul, I was looking for just his type last year and couldn't find one... Makes me mad to think that someone so cruel has had and wasted such a gift. Best wishes for his recovery, please keep us updated on how he's doing.


----------



## Tiffany (17 June 2013)

OMG what a shame. What happened, were the new owners completley clueless about horses or had he been ill. 

Sorry if you have already said, not read all of post.

Hope he's soon back to how he was 6 months ago


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2013)

So have you taken any action op?


----------



## TheHairyOne (17 June 2013)

Thank you all for your support, kind words and well wishes for him.  It really is appreciated by us...though not someone connected to the old owner.

We will doing everything to try and ensure this doesn't happen to another lovely horse, in the right way with the right people.

He seems happy and bright in himself though, loving his 3 sloppy meals a day already and is chatting to his old friends over the tape like he'd never left.

His coat is horrible, got that nasty greasy feel to it and it's coarse, few little sores in the odd skin fold, but nothing too horrific.

Photo's of him chilling out this afternoon...it doesn't look much better without the mud.













From a good angle...







What you don't see is the round feeder behind me.  

He's right back where he belongs.


----------



## BraveHart (17 June 2013)

Your last pic made me smile, he looks right at home now. People ask me why I won't sell my mare - this is exactly the reason. Hope he is back to his gorgeous best in no time


----------



## Jill Crewe (17 June 2013)

so nice to see him back in his field and being loved....look on his face says he knows he's come home


----------



## Spotsrock (18 June 2013)

Yes he's still thin but I think he looks much better for being clean and home you did right thing op and it won't take forever, horses mend.

Whoever the friend of people who had him that doesn't like this thread is, please get a life and leave op alone, the responses here should convince u how bad it is and I for 1 would be embarrassed if a friend of mine allowed that to happen to a horse. Op has simply posted pics of her own horse for support from this online community she has not named or shamed and has posted with care and dignity.


----------



## Chavhorse (18 June 2013)

Spotsrock said:



			Yes he's still thin but I think he looks much better for being clean and home you did right thing op and it won't take forever, horses mend.

Whoever the friend of people who had him that doesn't like this thread is, please get a life and leave op alone, the responses here should convince u how bad it is and I for 1 would be embarrassed if a friend of mine allowed that to happen to a horse. Op has simply posted pics of her own horse for support from this online community she has not named or shamed and has posted with care and dignity.
		
Click to expand...

What she said x 3.  

OP he looks happier already please keep us updated and thank for the salutory reminder that once you sell you loose all control....total kudos on you for buying him back xx


----------



## Amymay (18 June 2013)

Thanks for the update op x


----------



## Fools Motto (18 June 2013)

Poor lad. Glad he is home, and looking forward to his road to recovery in photos. Well done you. 

My non horsey OH just also wanted to say, 'poor horse, horrible people who can do that'.  He doesn't know the front end from the back end, but he can see the difference... not really hard is it?  How a horsey person can do that... i guess we will never know?

x


----------



## kal40 (18 June 2013)

I too was shocked and saddened to see this but really pleased you have him home.  I'm sure with your care and love he will thrive.  Keep us updated with his progress and good luck.


----------



## tabithakat64 (18 June 2013)

He looks much better already


----------



## Freddie19 (18 June 2013)

The look in his eyes says it all.....


----------



## ralph and maverick (18 June 2013)

Some people are unbelievable! Glad you were able to get him back, he looks a lovely horse. Good luck with him on his recovery journey. 

I am disgusted what some people can do.


----------



## midnight mayhem (18 June 2013)

Shocked at that :-(


----------



## Luci07 (18 June 2013)

Actually, when you really think about it, this is what is massively scary..

Its the fact that someone felt that having a horse looking like that was alright. And that another person felt that behaviour was justified. The only time mine went truly thin (and even not as bad as that) was after having a colic operation. I actually walked past his box as didn't recognise him till he whinnied at me. Also think the words of a previous loaner really speak volumes and add weight.. This was a horse who was/is a good doer.


----------



## pip6 (18 June 2013)

So pleased he's back safely.


----------



## thewonderhorse (18 June 2013)

Spotsrock said:



			Yes he's still thin but I think he looks much better for being clean and home you did right thing op and it won't take forever, horses mend.

Whoever the friend of people who had him that doesn't like this thread is, please get a life and leave op alone, the responses here should convince u how bad it is and I for 1 would be embarrassed if a friend of mine allowed that to happen to a horse. Op has simply posted pics of her own horse for support from this online community she has not named or shamed and has posted with care and dignity.
		
Click to expand...

Too True!! Shocking that they thought that this horse was okay!!!


----------



## fatpiggy (18 June 2013)

thewonderhorse said:



			Too True!! Shocking that they thought that this horse was okay!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my horse looked like that on the day she was PTS but she was rising 30 and had Cushings amongst other problems.  But I still worried myself sick that she had lost so much weight despite eating extremely well.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 June 2013)

Totally shocked and horrified. Evil, evil people.

So glad you found out and managed to bring him home, he looks such a lovely sort.

It's amazing how good care can help these horses bounce back. Ten years ago, my boy was starved quite literally to the brink of death. Since then, he's been absolutely fine. His old owner was sent to prison. 
 I hope the people who had your horse never have another one. Personally, I'd like them to experience what its like to be hungry.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (18 June 2013)

So so pleased that he's back with you, how awful those people are :-( xx


----------



## 3OldPonies (18 June 2013)

So glad that you got him back.  Those people who did that too him make my blood boil and they don't deserve to get away with what they did.  I do hope he makes a full recovery, best wishes to both of you.


----------



## cambrica (18 June 2013)

Well nothing prepared me for that 2nd photo. Poor lad and how lucky for him that he's back with you. When I think of my own horses and imagine them going elsewhere and ending up in that state, Christ knows what you've been through.
Give your beautiful boy a big hug from me and well done you!!! Keep us updated with his progress xxx


----------



## 4x4 (20 June 2013)

Just got up to speed with this.  I know these people who bought him, she is the HEALTH AND SAFETY OFFICER of a LOCAL RIDING CLUB. YES! Shameful


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 June 2013)

4x4 said:



			Just got up to speed with this.  I know these people who bought him, she is the HEALTH AND SAFETY OFFICER of a LOCAL RIDING CLUB. YES! Shameful
		
Click to expand...

Good heavens. Poor horse was neither healthy or safe with her.


----------



## mandyroberts (20 June 2013)

I'm not sure what you can do but I would like to hear that her riding club has at least removed her from office. I hope you have got him back in time that he makes a full recovery. Good luck


----------



## 4x4 (20 June 2013)

mandyroberts said:



			I'm not sure what you can do but I would like to hear that her riding club has at least removed her from office. I hope you have got him back in time that he makes a full recovery. Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Doubt if they even know!


----------



## Biglets Mummy (3 July 2013)

I cannot believe this. I'm sorry but it has made me sob.Just awful...words just fail me. I hope your boy makes a full recovery.Please put a photo on and let us know how he is doing...I just cannot believe what I have see...


----------



## tankgirl1 (15 July 2013)

4x4 said:



			Just got up to speed with this.  I know these people who bought him, she is the HEALTH AND SAFETY OFFICER of a LOCAL RIDING CLUB. YES! Shameful
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Just found this thread after the 'update' thread was posted! I think the local riding club perhaps need emailing this link at the very least! 

Poor horse, so nice to see him looking so much better in the update thread - good on you OP, and in a way their stupidity has brought him back to you, since they thought that was an acceptable photo to share on FB!


----------



## Merrymoles (19 February 2014)

I was thinking about your boy last night OP and wondering how he is a year on?


----------



## Alchemy (19 February 2014)

Shocking Shocking Shocking, words fail me. Hope he has recovered and thank god you managed to get him back
Stunning looking horse, What did the people who had him have to say? 

hugs to your beautiful horse


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 February 2014)

Just had a quick skim through the pages it would be nice to see how his getting on.


----------



## Tobiano (19 February 2014)

That's what I was thinking too - would be lovely to have an update


----------



## littleshetland (19 February 2014)

Good grief!  words fail me.  I'm so glad you managed to get him home - I'm truly shocked at how moronic some people can be - perhaps locked in cell waist deep in mud and starved would be a fitting comeuppance.

The very best of luck to you - I'm sure he'll be back to his old self in no time at all.


----------



## Mypinkpony (19 February 2014)

He is doing amazing! I'll ask them to update with piccies for you all


----------



## Merrymoles (19 February 2014)

Mypinkpony said:



			He is doing amazing! I'll ask them to update with piccies for you all 

Click to expand...

That's fab and would love to see some "after" pics!


----------



## TheHairyOne (19 February 2014)

I am at work and on the phone, but the silly beast is happy and healthy and having a fab time. We found him a loaner, who hes been teaching to ride. Will post a full update this evening, but here they both are on Sunday. 







And thank you for thinking about him!


----------



## harvgj19 (19 February 2014)

I can't see a picture but so glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## Mypinkpony (19 February 2014)

I hope i've managed to do these ok... 

here goes...

a couple of weeks or so from being home:






a couple of weeks on again...






3/4 months later at his first show..






at his first xc with his new rider in nov time:












last week ridding in the sun:






and just cos hes sooo pretty lol!


----------



## Murphy888 (19 February 2014)

Aw he looks fabulous. And very happy with his loaner!! Glad he doesn't seem to have any long lasting effects from his ordeal.


----------



## Merrymoles (19 February 2014)

How lovely to see him fit and well and obviously enjoying life!


----------



## Queenbee (19 February 2014)

That's put a huge smile on my face  lovely to see him doing so well x


----------



## fatpiggy (19 February 2014)

littleshetland said:



			Good grief!  words fail me.  I'm so glad you managed to get him home - I'm truly shocked at how moronic some people can be - perhaps locked in cell waist deep in mud and starved would be a fitting comeuppance.

The very best of luck to you - I'm sure he'll be back to his old self in no time at all.
		
Click to expand...

I had an email from a friend last week telling me how she had just accquired another horse.  Beautifully bred welsh cob with top bloodlines, sold to idiots who decided he was a handful and locked him in a windowless stable for 6 months and didn't do much in the way of mucking out (or pay the rent for that matter).  My friend has had to clip him almost down to the skin to get rid of the matted filth which used to be his fur, and he came with a number of urine scalds on his sides.  Why didn't they just sell him before he got into such a terrible state?  With his breeding he was worth a tidy packet.  My friend is now concentrating on getting his weight back up and sorting him out with tack that actually fits him.  He has landed on his feet now for sure, but has suffered terribly at the hands of numpties.


----------



## MissGem (19 February 2014)

So pleased you have managed to get him back. I'm afraid it's stories like this that make us say we will never, ever sell any of our horses.  My cousin had a similar experience to this but she was unable to get her pony back


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 February 2014)

Lovely update OP. 

FP - how cruel - I just don't understand some people. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Arizahn (19 February 2014)

Just found this thread, am very glad to see him doing so well now he is safe again. Mine will be with me for life, this thread has reminded me why.


----------



## thewonderhorse (19 February 2014)

Arizahn said:



			Just found this thread, am very glad to see him doing so well now he is safe again. Mine will be with me for life, this thread has reminded me why.
		
Click to expand...

Thats also why i would never sell mine. I would be too worried about where he would end up. 

Glad to see he's doing so well. He looks lovely  x


----------



## warmbloodcrazy (19 February 2014)

This is so awful and sad... so glad you were able to buy him back and begin to reverse the damage they have done. The thing is.. i think this is all too common.. some people just do not look after horses as well as others and sometimes its sheer ignorance.. My horses are always with me for life i couldn't bare them to ever be passed on and mistreated in any way.. its very sad


----------



## Fides (19 February 2014)

Wonderful update!!


----------



## starryeyed (19 February 2014)

Lovely update, so wonderful to see him happy and healthy again and having fun with his loaner. What a beautiful boy xx


----------



## pip6 (19 February 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Megibo (19 February 2014)

Great to have an update! Lucky lucky boy


----------



## Adopter (19 February 2014)

A really nice update, so pleased he has a rider and is enjoying life.


----------



## lunarlove (20 February 2014)

heartbreaking, so glad you got him back. I recently got my boy back after selling him to a "forever home" and spent 2.5 years watching him be passed from home to home, its tragic when you part with such a special thing as a horse and it goes wrong. Wishing you a long happy future together, I know I'll never part with my boy again.x


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 February 2014)

Thanks for the update his looking lovely, so glad his enjoying life again


----------

